# Warning NDS-Gear.com is a SCAM



## Xeology (Jun 29, 2012)

Yeah you heard right!  And I am going to go into detail as why they are.

First off, look at the quality of the page.  

They have content that completely does not work AND you have to put in exceptions for their security certificate!  ON THE ORDER PAGE!  Seriously?  How do you trust that.  Then the comparison chart requires what looks like an FTP password/username.  That is real professional isnt it?

Next we move on to order handling.  The price is USD but reflects in the checkout as EUR.  This is real simple and fairly ridiculous.

It took a full 3 days to get my order processed and them tell me it was back-ordered.  But wait, back-ordered?  This leads into the next issue.

They tell me the order is back-ordered.  I ask why there was no notice that it was out of stock.  They tell me there is!  So I look again.  They just blatantly lied to my damn face!  Then they tell me that the new cards will arrive and be shipped within the week.  1 week later, nada.  Not even a response.  So they lied again.

http://shoptemp.net/shop/nds-gear.html Says they are US based when on their site the clearly say they ar UK based.  Which I would like to have known since I do not buy ANYTHING from the UK due to the 100% consistent lack of honesty, support, quality, and validity I have seen from international dealing UK businesses from my personal dealing with them over the years (90% of the sleazy server hosting companies).

http://www.nds-gear.com/contact.shtml This is the contact page they supplied google, which is a complete and utter FAKE!

As we speak I have a demand for a refund through and they still have not responded or taken action.

Plain and simple, this site is a scam, nothing more and you should NEVER waste your money nor your time with them.  You will get screwed!

Here is the TL;DR list.
Bad security certificates
Non-working site features
Improper prices
Bad response times
Bad processing times
Never in stock
Lies printed as fact
They WILL lie to your face
Getting your money back will be difficult.
Product seemingly will NEVER be shipped
Fake contact page given, http://www.nds-gear.com/contact.shtml
Lie about location, http://shoptemp.net/shop/nds-gear.html, they are in the UK
Be smart guys, stay the hell away from nds-gear.com



Considering anyone on their payroll will try to say this was an issue of impatience I want to clarify that this is an issue of trust, professionalism, honesty, support, and service.


----------



## Xeology (Jun 29, 2012)

As an addition you will love this!

http://www.nds-gear.com/contact.shtml

That's the contact page link they gave to google!  Even more evidence that this company is just another sleazy scam site.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jun 29, 2012)

I panicked little because I thought you were talking about GBATemp's sponsor.


----------



## Xeology (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow, I cancel my order and start filing claims and then ALL OF A SUDDEN, they are magically in stock and shipping out immediately!  With a tracking number even!  EVEN THOUGH I wanted a refun instead.

God damn suspicious or what?  

Sounds like they were going to screw me for as long as they could.

Seriously, just stay the hell away from these people.


----------



## Deathycon (Jul 1, 2012)

You have a problem there actual contact is http://www.nds-gear.com/contact_us.php


----------



## boombox (Jul 1, 2012)

Arrrgh ffs, I literally ordered from them 2 days ago 
Didn't order from GBATemps shop because my 'WOT' didn't let me pass as it was deemed unsafe, plus I don't understand how to use a hotmail address to pay through paypal.
I hope I don't get this shit, can't be doing with wasting £33.
...but then again, everyone else's reviews were good...so I'm a little confused now.


----------



## rehevkor (Jul 1, 2012)

Not necessarily a scam site, could just be incredibly disorganised and have hideous customer support.

Hopefully what you ordered will arrive soon (ish) and you can put it down as a bad experience but not a waste.


----------



## pasc (Jul 1, 2012)

last order I placed was with 0shippingzone, glad I went with them and not nds-gear....


----------



## vanhyde (Jul 1, 2012)

well they're very expensive anyway

and many shop offer free shipping already


----------



## BumperTROLOLOL (Jul 17, 2012)

THIS IS LIEZ!


----------



## boombox (Aug 13, 2012)

Just to clear a few things up, I ordered from this site, and got the card with no problems, it works and is official.
This must have been a bad experience for the poster.


----------



## spacehaggis (Aug 14, 2012)

I agree, their site is kind of shady with the unsecured login and the like. But I've ordered from ndsgear months back and had no problems with the transaction. They don't actually use PayPal for the checkout, they use Google Wallet so that's probably what the poster didn't realize. Similarly, ndsgear is UK based but they actually have a whole other site that is US-based and dedicated to orders from here (I'm in CA), but ndsgear will process US/UK orders anyway.

So I'm sure the poster's transaction could have been much smoother, but ndsgear is not a scam. Just wanted to clarify.


----------



## flyingturtles (Sep 5, 2012)

I think NDS-Gear is definitely extremely dodgy, I ordered an item from them nearly two months ago and still haven't received it. Site seems to be down, and all my emails have not been replied. I just really want to know what's going on!


----------



## neocotez (Oct 3, 2012)

Where can I buy the DSTT for my NDSL online?


----------

